# Ever notice the little details within the game?



## Dear (Jan 25, 2015)

Recently I've been spotting some cute little details in the game that I hadn't really noticed before.

For example, I've noticed that the frogs do not use umbrellas when it is raining!

What have you noticed? o:


----------



## biker (Jan 26, 2015)

I noticed that the wolves move their tails differently when speaking, depending on their emotions. Nothing big xD


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Jan 26, 2015)

I don't think octopuses (octopi?) use umbrellas either. But I do remember in one of the older games, that if you caught an octopus and one of your octopus neighbors was nearby they would get really mad.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 26, 2015)

Coco is based off a Gyroid. Well, I knew THAT, but...


----------



## pika62221 (Jan 30, 2015)

Yeah, about that, in past games frog used umbrellas, but now don't, but the octopi DO?? HUH?! I'll never get why frogs don't, but the octopi do. What I noticed when I first got this, but it's still uber-cute, and that's the little footprints in the sand- now snow. That is just cool to the max, I mean I can't get over those tiny little toes in the footprint. The crunching snow has always been around, but that's still super cool too. This game is just cuteness overload, and hooks anyone willing to put a decent amount of time into it.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Jan 30, 2015)

Mr. Marowak said:


> I don't think octopuses (octopi?) use umbrellas either. But I do remember in one of the older games, that if you caught an octopus and one of your octopus neighbors was nearby they would get really mad.



I could have swore Marina was carrying an umbrella in the rain the other morning. I'll pay closer attention the next time it rains.


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Jan 30, 2015)

Tap Dancer said:


> I could have swore Marina was carrying an umbrella in the rain the other morning. I'll pay closer attention the next time it rains.



I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure I remember Octavian not carrying one, at least in City folk.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 30, 2015)

If you start the file REALLY late or REALLY early, they go all like, "Ugh, at THIS hour?"


----------



## Tap Dancer (Jan 31, 2015)

Mr. Marowak said:


> I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure I remember Octavian not carrying one, at least in City folk.



I play NL and I think Marina's umbrella was pink. Hopefully she'll be outside again the next time it rains.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Jan 31, 2015)

Hehe, these details are pretty cool!

Something I've noticed in ACNL is that when you're working in Brewster's Cafe, when a villager is satisfied and says something like "You're so much better than Brewster!", Brewster will show the shocked emotion.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 31, 2015)

The little piranha in the fish museum will try to get you and bounces off the tank walls.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 31, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> The little piranha in the fish museum...bounces off the tank walls.



Looks like he wants to...




Tap dat glass.











BAIII!!


----------



## Soundmotion (Jan 31, 2015)

Unique footprints in the snow for each villager.  Also works with shoes.


----------



## -strawberry (Feb 1, 2015)

Soundmotion said:


> Unique footprints in the snow for each villager.  Also works with shoes.



this, and your feet make different sounds when walking/running depending on your footwear. like if you run on cobblestone completely barefoot.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Feb 1, 2015)

Mr. Marowak said:


> I don't think octopuses (octopi?) use umbrellas either.


Well Zucker uses an umbrella so...


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 1, 2015)

Dream Addresses can last a LONG TIME.


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 1, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Dream Addresses can last a LONG TIME.



They can, depending if they receive any visits.


----------



## Dear (Feb 1, 2015)

Ahh, something else is that villagers panic if you fall in a pitfall near them!


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Feb 1, 2015)

I just discovered villagers can read the notification sign next to the train station! Found Muffy studying it.


----------



## jobby47 (Feb 1, 2015)

I haven't really noticed anything in particular.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 1, 2015)

Dear said:


> Ahh, something else is that villagers panic if you fall in a pitfall near them!



I love that. It makes me laugh.  It even happens in dream towns. I fell in a pitfall when Wendell (the walrus who walks around) was near and he did the little panic dance. LOL


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 2, 2015)

It finally rained again this morning and Marina _was_ carrying an umbrella. It was white with pink trim.


----------



## boujee (Feb 2, 2015)

If you catch a octopus around a octopus villager, they'll become angry(Octavian for example).


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Feb 2, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Coco is based off a Gyroid. Well, I knew THAT, but...



I thought Coco was based off a coconut? She has the look of a Gyroid but she's called Coco and I heard she was a coconut of someone else before....


----------



## Nunnafinga (Feb 2, 2015)

Tap Dancer said:


> It finally rained again this morning and Marina _was_ carrying an umbrella. It was white with pink trim.



A bit late but yeah,they all use umbrellas when it rains:


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Feb 2, 2015)

Arcticfox5 said:


> I just discovered villagers can read the notification sign next to the train station! Found Muffy studying it.



Found Whitney and Wolfgang reading it too! (Not at the same time, though) My observations prove the hypothesis! I would post pics of them all standing in the same position (looking at notification sign, one hand on other elbow, other hand raised to their head, looking like theyre thinking), but I don't know how...


----------



## peppy villager (Feb 2, 2015)

I bet the creators of AC would be so happy to know that people notice these tiny details they put in the game c:


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 2, 2015)

This one time, people tried using an incense as a cigar, and it was funny.

(SachiPanda)


----------



## Maverick215 (Feb 4, 2015)

One thing I've noticed is when you pay off your house loan and do the little victory pose, Pelly claps for you in the background.  I haven't tested this with Phyllis yet, but she probably does the same thing.

Isabelle also claps for you when you pay off the town hall upgrade.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Feb 4, 2015)

Maverick215 said:


> One thing I've noticed is when you pay off your house loan and do the little victory pose, Pelly claps for you in the background.  I haven't tested this with Phyllis yet, but she probably does the same thing.
> 
> Isabelle also claps for you when you pay off the town hall upgrade.



Meh maybe not Phillis, she has a really prickly, snooty personality.


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 4, 2015)

in ACNL, if you load the game at around 4-5am, you'll notice that the sun is rising on the left side of your character because of the lighting. likewise, if you load your game at around 5-6pm, the sunlight will be reflecting off your character on the right side. this only happens when the in-game weather has little to no clouds c:


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Feb 4, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> in ACNL, if you load the game at around 4-5am, you'll notice that the sun is rising on the left side of your character because of the lighting. likewise, if you load your game at around 5-6pm, the sunlight will be reflecting off your character on the right side. this only happens when the in-game weather has little to no clouds c:



Yeah! I also noticed the light shines into your room through the windows depending on the time of day


----------



## abbydoll (Feb 4, 2015)

When your mailbox is full, it blinks really fast and jumps up and down. c:


----------



## Candy_Rose (Feb 5, 2015)

I did not know that octopus villagers got mad when you caught an octopus near them!  

I remember once in either WW or CF, Octavian was asking me to catch him an octopus.....  

A cute little thing I've noticed was all these different footprints different animals made. I ADORE Skye's and Katie's paw prints.  

I've never had a frog villager in NL yet, but when I do, I'd like to see them not use an umbrella in the rain.  

I remember wearing a short sleeved design when it was snowing and Elvis told me to bundle up!


----------



## matcha (Feb 5, 2015)

when you order or make coffee at brewster's cafe, if you add milk to it the coffee in the cup looks lighter.

i also love the sunrise and the lighting at 4-6am, it's really nice to see and it's just so aesthetically pleasing?? as well as the footprints sound depending on what you walk on too

phyllis doesn't clap for you when you pay off your loans, but pelly does.

i think nearly everyone does the shrunk funk shuffle except gracie.


----------



## Dear (Feb 6, 2015)

You know what else I've noticed? This isn't as much of an 'easter egg' as it is an attitude change.

Pelly isn't nearly as.. sweet, I guess? When you accidentally ask for the DLC twice in the same month, she'll say something along the lines of "Nice try, missy!", which sounds like something Phyllis would say!


----------



## oath2order (Feb 6, 2015)

Push any item in your house that doesn't have wheels (like a couch). It makes a dragging noise. Now push an item with wheels like  the hospital bed. It makes a noise like the wheels are actually spinning. Nice touch.


----------

